# Any Interest in a Bomb a Mod/Admin Month?



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Any Interest in a Bomb a Mod/Admin Month? :smile:

If so just do it and post the DC numbers here! remember they get the Love most of the time but they also get the shit and sometimes have the weight of the world or Puff as we know it on their shoulders!

Have fun and show them some Love! :decision:

Thanks

Dave


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

hahahah. Just printed a USPS label 30 minutes ago!

Going out tomorrow. teehee


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool Matt
I will be posting some DC's by nest weekend.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Oooooh, such a thought could make me come out of bomb hiding! lol


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Forgot today was tax day. Staying clear of the PO until late tonight.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm up for pretty much any bombing but I can't imagine I have anything in my arsenal that could rival the mods - kind of like 22's vs M16's???:faint:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Forgot today was tax day. Staying clear of the PO until late tonight.


Ditto took the troop boxes in and walked out with them, was a line at opening now I have to wait till Wednesday!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Dropped mine off yesterday. Should land Friday.
:cowboyic9:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So this is not a mass bomb, just randomly smack the mods around right?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep. I was planning my attack when I saw Dave post this. I guess great minds think alike. Think your Prancing Ponies might have something up their sleeves?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe 

Sounds like fun!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> So this is not a mass bomb, just randomly smack the mods around right?


Yeah Ray just Pick one of our finest and post the DC here. About time we hit them


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Landed today. Too late to seek shelter now.

DC 9405 5036 9930 0072 9843 68


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool working on it here so lets keep this going for us slow older guy's


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm up for pretty much any bombing but I can't imagine I have anything in my arsenal that could rival the mods - kind of like 22's vs M16's???:faint:


I agree but sometimes its the thought that counts and not always the gift.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I agree but sometimes its the thought that counts and not always the gift.


Well said Josh
Some are trying to hide  but we will persevere!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like the devistation shall hit in the morning :evil:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Well said Josh
> Some are trying to hide  but we will persevere!


Thanks Dave. I see some are starting to hide I guess the others must pay for their cowardice.eep: Take your bombs like a man. :behindsofa: But this will be my last one for a while.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Josh I found em all they can't hide, I have three going out in the morning DC's in the afternoon and three more the next day, I ran out of boxes again Dang It 

How many mods are there six right? correct me if I'm wrong? if so can someone name them all?

Thanks Guy's

Dave


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Mine landed on Friday but haven't heard anything. Hopefully it wasn't a misfire. I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Mine landed on Friday but haven't heard anything. Hopefully it wasn't a misfire. I'll have to wait and see.


Did you put a note saying they would get a time out if they didn't post bomb reports


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Lol. Dammit. I knew I forgot something!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Lol. Dammit. I knew I forgot something!


Oh well, Okay night guy's 4:00 comes early have to go to work and make money for jerky treats Elvis is getting cranky again  Have a great day guy's!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

0496 9010 1730 0518 0406
0496 9010 1730 0518 0413
0496 9010 1730 0518 0420


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Got a nice PM from Jon today thanking him for the bomb. Looks like he didn't get in until today, thus the delay. I'm glad they didn't get misdirected. :smoke2:


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

smelvis said:


> 0496 9010 1730 0518 0406
> ...


What the...










Not sure what to say Dave except thanks! The smokes look great, the flashlight will come in handy looking for change under my seats, and-wait, what's the deal with that?...

Seriously Dave thanks, I appreciate your thoughtfulness. :ss


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice smack Dave! That flashlight works great.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

That pic just makes a song jump in my head... $50 and a flask of crown


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Way to go Dave.... 

My part 0310 3490 0000 9106 5142


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

We need to remember these guy's they are our Friends but also have to put put up with our sh*t and be way more patient than most of us me in particular could be. It is a thankless job with no pay.

Also a comment about not having anything to match what they smoke and another about the thought is what counts, I agree with the 2nd it doesn't have to be Opus or Cubans if not a bomb a kind word here and there.

Enjoy Guy's and Thanks for putting up with us we try and do our best to be good 

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I got a nice PM from Jon Thanking me for a bomb and flashlight he got, he is driving his dog nuts with the lazer on the light, LOL I do the same


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 03

9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 10

9505 5000 2381 1120 0001 27


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Damnit Dave, do you ever stop!?

Nice going bro.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Damnit Dave, do you ever stop!?
> 
> Nice going bro.


Yeah gonna take a break and concentrate on the Troops pretty quick


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice, Monday I have a package going out to owaindav, some samplers other brought and little extra from me...gotta keep those Troops smiling as much as we can!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump
Again they get the shit and don't like banning though I wish they would a couple guys' LOL David is back hurray!! no one is picking on him. Please stop being mean to men that are just like you that have hard choices to make. I was banned once and am over it.

Stop hating on friends,


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm in on this


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0095 1032 27 lane:

:laser: :flame:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bryan they deserve it. I got a nice PM from the person I bombed thanking me for it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Bryan they deserve it. I got a nice PM from the person I bombed thanking me for it.


Ditto Josh, I to have gotten nice notes or bomb reports, I wish this thread was longer they really do deserve it!

It's quite the Thankless Job. I have been corrected of course being the Angel I am they are always wrong but I still Love them all. 

Bomb these guy's or send them some nice notes be honest ya know we have the best the net has to offer!!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Buffoonery


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

How the hell did I miss this. Will get something going the first of next week. As always Dave, great idea.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:smokin: :loco: :boink: :usa2:

Something made me think of this thread, thought I would try again since most of the wanna be baby bomb factions seem all afraid of taking on our mods or Jon who every time I have bombed loved it as they have bad day's just like us and a bomb makes us all feel better!. :nono: I really thought they may turn into real bombers we tried to show them how even pointed them in the right direction showed them how to undo their diapers and all. Oh well we tried 

Sorry Puff Potty Training is over we did all we could it's all up to their higher power if they will grow or sink :banghead: :rant: :crutch:


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Wish I had seen this thread. But, until yesterday Ive been stuck using my phone to get on Puff, so I havent been online much. Ive got a few bombs I still need to get out that Ive hinted to, and once Ive aquired a few more items, I may have to throw down on the Mods too. A month more and I should be back to the old firecracker in the mailbox routine. I cant believe more people havent joined in on this.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:wave: Bump and I have someone who goes unseen but does so much in my sights. :wave:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

9500 1000 2381 1275 0001 33


----------

